# Custom Whelen Patriot



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

It finally came today. I had a whelen patriot custom made. I hade the frame cut down to 44" and it has 8 strobes and 4 leds with amber and clear lenses and clear endcaps. I will take more pics once it's mounted on my truck and a vid aswell.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

can't wait to see pic's. How did the custom work for you?


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

Um that looks too short to be a patriot looks more like a Liberty to me.........


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Liberty and patriot are essentially the same bar just different name and no strobes in a liberty.


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

ooops I was thinking of the Ultra Freedoms LOL


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

extremepusher;1541667 said:


> can't wait to see pic's. How did the custom work for you?


Found the guy on ebay.


nrplowguy;1541694 said:


> Um that looks too short to be a patriot looks more like a Liberty to me.........


Yea the liberty and patriot are on the same frame but the patriot had strobes and the liberty is all led. Whelen doesn't make the patriot anymore. The frame I had cut down to a shorter length.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Just wondering.... Why strobe and not all LED?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

excellent choice. your gonna love the take down alley end lights .


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

SnowGuy73;1542049 said:


> Just wondering.... Why strobe and not all LED?


Lol I knew somebody was gonna ask that. I like leds but strobee are still my favorite.


Spool it up;1542056 said:


> excellent choice. your gonna love the take down alley end lights .


Yea one of my favorite lightbars from Whelen. It didn't want any allys aor take downs. It has 8 strobes and 4 leds.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Quit replying here and get installing!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

dieseld;1542115 said:


> Quit replying here and get installing!


Haha I will once I get my whelen control box. Im pissed the guy must have forgot to put it in the box.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

wolfmobile8;1542109 said:


> Lol I knew somebody was gonna ask that. I like leds but strobee are still my favorite.


Ah, I hear you there!


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

looks great! can you tell me the ebay guys name?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I love my patriot. All clear lenses with amber LEDs in the center (front and rear with takedowns) it has clear corner strobes and they definitely pack way more of a punch than the LED's especially being clear. The led are not the newest line so that probably has somethig to do with it. Strobes and LED together is definitely a nice combo!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

durafish;1542463 said:


> looks great! can you tell me the ebay guys name?


Thanks heres the guys user name salliquidation2008


WilliamOak;1542483 said:


> I love my patriot. All clear lenses with amber LEDs in the center (front and rear with takedowns) it has clear corner strobes and they definitely pack way more of a punch than the LED's especially being clear. The led are not the newest line so that probably has somethig to do with it. Strobes and LED together is definitely a nice combo!


Yea you are right WlliamOak. Strobes are still my favorite cause durn the day the are still bright as they are it night and yea the leds in this bar are used to not new so he said they might not be as brigh as new ones. And yea the patriot is one of my favorite lightbars from whelen. I had a custom whelen edge before had the frame cut down to 39" and it had 12 strobes it was bright haha but wanted a patriot cause it's more slim.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

You guys gotta look into better leds than. My leds at work are way brighter than any strobe ive come across. 

Nice bar still the same though.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks dope man, cant wait to see it mounted.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1544523 said:


> Looks dope man, cant wait to see it mounted.


Thanks man.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

wolfmobile8;1542109 said:


> Lol I knew somebody was gonna ask that. I like leds but strobee are still my favorite.
> 
> Yea one of my favorite lightbars from Whelen. It didn't want any allys aor take downs. It has 8 strobes and 4 leds.


I have a patriot bar on my truck ordered from whelen when they where making them it's a 55" with the 8 stobes and the rest led with takes downs and ally lights. i like the differnt color and light pattern you get wetween the strobe and led. i think this bar gives you the best of both worlds.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

i like the style of the liberty and look to it but can justify 2G for pricing for just snow plowing a local contracter in my city has a liberty with all led modules .... looks nice when lit up ..but 2G yeah right .... i just found a 48" whelen patriot ... i bought from a V FF so i stripped out the lenses and ordered new ones ... the whelen justices are cool bars ... but the flash patterns are kinda lame in technology dept ...


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*I built my*

Whelen 9m. It is a 52" and has 12 strobes, 8 amber led modules. The leds are tir 3`s and I double stacked them making 4 lights,2 frt and 2 rear. Bar also has t/d`s and alleys. It has mostly amber/clear lenses. I like the mix of strobe/led combo, both have differences but compliment each other very well.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

cat320;1545576 said:


> I have a patriot bar on my truck ordered from whelen when they where making them it's a 55" with the 8 stobes and the rest led with takes downs and ally lights. i like the differnt color and light pattern you get wetween the strobe and led. i think this bar gives you the best of both worlds.


Yea that's why this time i put some leds in this bar so it's the best of both haha


groundbreakers;1546415 said:


> i like the style of the liberty and look to it but can justify 2G for pricing for just snow plowing a local contracter in my city has a liberty with all led modules .... looks nice when lit up ..but 2G yeah right .... i just found a 48" whelen patriot ... i bought from a V FF so i stripped out the lenses and ordered new ones ... the whelen justices are cool bars ... but the flash patterns are kinda lame in technology dept ...


 The liberty all led bar is wicked exspensive id prob get a used one or have one built for cheaper if i went that route but def worth the money.



massbowtie;1546434 said:


> Whelen 9m. It is a 52" and has 12 strobes, 8 amber led modules. The leds are tir 3`s and I double stacked them making 4 lights,2 frt and 2 rear. Bar also has t/d`s and alleys. It has mostly amber/clear lenses. I like the mix of strobe/led combo, both have differences but compliment each other very well.


Nice i wanna see some pics sounds like an awsome bar.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

as far as price on the bar it's not any worse than some guys spending top dollar on a sporting event over a year or smokeing alot. if you look at it like that and in the end you still have something to sell vs the two i mentioned aboove you get pleasure but never get anything for it a week or more later.
There is alot of reasons not to spend that much but if it's your only vice then i say go for it


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

wolfmobile8;1546540 said:


> Yea that's why this time i put some leds in this bar so it's the best of both haha
> The liberty all led bar is wicked exspensive id prob get a used one or have one built for cheaper if i went that route but def worth the money.
> 
> Nice i wanna see some pics sounds like an awsome bar.


The light bar is almost done. I was going to mount the rack and light bar this month but I had an accident and the rear quarter is stuffed pretty good so I have to wait on mounting it until I can get the truck fixed. If I mount it now im only going to have to take it off again to get the truck fixed. Some other stuff came up as well and I havent had alot of free time to do anything. For now the 4 strobe/4 leds I have already on the truck work fine so im not in a big hurry. When I do get it mounted I will post up pics of it.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Droped it off this morning to have put on my truck will get pics and a vid when i get it back later today


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

word up.......


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Got it back last night. Heres some pics ill post a vid tonight have to bring it back the only lights that don't come on are the rear leds but It's bright. And I got a new brow done on my windshield too cause i got a new one and had to have it redone.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks dope man.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

that looks sick iv always like those light bars


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Heres a quick night vid of it. Want to make another once the other 2 rear leds are working.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

That thing looks great !! Very nice !!


----------

